# my mountain man soap



## kallista (Oct 9, 2008)

my mountain man soap






[/url]


[/img]


----------



## cassy (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow nice.  Love the package.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 9, 2008)

Very impressive packaging! 8)   I bet it smells great, too!  What is the scent?
I've been looking for a great mans pine woods scent.

Paul


----------



## digit (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Digit


----------



## kwahlne (Oct 9, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## pinkduchon (Oct 9, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## kallista (Oct 10, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Very impressive packaging! 8)   I bet it smells great, too!  What is the scent?
> I've been looking for a great mans pine woods scent.
> 
> Paul


Thank you, its scented with 
Balsam,  white pine and cedar


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Oct 12, 2008)

Mmmmmmm..........sounds beautifully foresty.

The packaging is perfect.


----------



## boopie (Oct 12, 2008)

kallista said:
			
		

> my mountain man soap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is beautiful packaging, kallista.  Where'd you get the corrugated paper?  The colored paper looks like wallpaper; thick and glossy.  Very pretty.


----------



## anhoki (Oct 12, 2008)

Looks phantaztic.  You did a great job.


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 13, 2008)

That looks amazing! Terrific packaging.


----------



## kallista (Oct 13, 2008)

The paper is scrapbooking paper, i get 12x12 sheets, cut them into 2" strips, therefore i get 6 strips.. the cardboard, i get big rolls of it, i will look tomorrow and let you know..

and yes it sure does smell woodsy, but it goes with my forest collection that i have


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 15, 2008)

Verrrrrrrrrrrry cool! 8)


----------



## retropants (Oct 16, 2008)

ooh, luvverly!


----------



## creativechef (Oct 16, 2008)

Bravo!  The packaging fits right in with the product.  I just love the name "Mountain Man" too; it reminds me of the Brawny guy.


----------



## kallista (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you so very much
i just wanted the wrapping to be diff them others.. so many sell soaps ya know, you need to make yours stand out.. and it doesn't cost a lot either,  and might be cheaper then a lot of packaging too


----------



## digit (Oct 18, 2008)

Do you have other products in the line? Love to see all you creative packaging.    

Digit


----------



## kallista (Oct 27, 2008)

i think i like this one it isnt to much going on in the background to take away from the soap[/img]


----------



## kallista (Oct 27, 2008)

ok i did some changing, i change the shape of the soap now, and drop alot of the busy in the back ground
so heres what i got so far
i think its getting better
any ideas as to make it even better?






[/img]


----------



## luvmy3cats (Oct 30, 2008)

Yep.  This is beautiful!


----------



## kallista (Oct 31, 2008)

oh thats the wrong photo lol
that isnt my mountain soap
oh wow doh!!!
sorry lol


----------



## Lindy (Nov 1, 2008)

Kallista those soaps truly are lovely.  I'm able to get the cardboard from the Safeway Florist department for free because they get it on flowers to hold the heads up while they re-hydrate.   :wink:   The were more than happy to give me a whole shipment load which is going to last me a very, very long time.  And they told me to let them know when I need more and they'll set it aside since they get it twice a week.  Of course a cart full truly is enough for a while.


----------



## kallista (Nov 1, 2008)

There ya go... i really do not mind is someone copy's the packaging i make, thats why i post them , so others can get ideas too

so have fun and enjoy


----------



## kallista (Nov 1, 2008)

[/img]


----------



## kallista (Nov 1, 2008)

I think this one is the best of all of them...


----------



## Lindy (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Kallista,

I didn't mean to offend by telling people where I can found the cardboard.  I've seen it used on a couple of people's packaging and I quite like the look of it.  So I set out looking for it when I stumbled on it by accident while buying groceries.  Pretty cool and I liked the price as well.    

I really like your packaging by the way.


----------



## jenmarie82 (Nov 2, 2008)

Where do you list your ingredients?


----------

